# Tcyof



## goosysmom (May 28, 2005)

IS there a major differnce btwn the 1995 version and the newer 2001 version???

I saw the older one at a used store today for $2 but knew there was an updated revised one so I put it on hold until I run out later today with DH....

Just curious..sometimes there is and sometimes there isn't....


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

It's expanded, has a few corrections, and she changed the phrase "cervical mucus" to "cervical fluid" (a change of which I most heartily approve). For two bucks, I'd definitely grab it. The basics of the physiology don't change! And you have us and the internet if you need some info or support not found in the original ed.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

The only difference I know of that matters is that in the 1995 one she says its OK to temp with an ear thermometer, and then later she says its not really accurate enough. I'd definately get it.


----------

